# Interchangeable Parts? 820 and other models?



## MathewsLG (Dec 8, 2020)

I recently was gifted a Logan Model 820, but it is either missing parts or possibly has parts from other models. 

I'm wondering which models had any significant parts that are interchangeable between different models. I have a suspicion that the drive belt arm that mounts to the headstock or the drive belt guard is from a different model. When closed, the adjustment knob does engage the drive belt tensioner, but the front does not align properly over the headstock and spindle.

Any info or pictures would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shiseiji (Dec 8, 2020)

If I remember correctly, the hinges are eccentric so you can align the cover. Not surprised it might shift in transit. Some 10 & 11 parts exchange. Pretty good review at Lathe.co.uk. Scott Logan the grandson of the maker runs a Logan group.io and a FB group I don't do. Manuals are available from him @ lathe.com If you have never run one check out Mr. Pete on YouTube for his Logan videos. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 8, 2020)

Some parts are interchangeable with other Logan models.   There were also several design changes even on the Model 820 through the years.  The drive box is one part that did change over time.  The Logan 200 is a 10" lathe that lacked the quick change gear box and automatic apron.  There are also other 800 series special purpose lathes.  Some parts interchange others not so much.  

I strongly urge you to get a copy of the owner's manual.   
  https://store.lathe.com/pl-06.html

Many questions can be answered by looking at the Logan FAQ here:
http://www.lathe.com/faq/index.html


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 8, 2020)

Oh if you are missing the 5th rear leg you will have an impossible time trying to get stuff to align.  There also should be rubber bushings where the drive box mounts to the headstock, if the are missing or abused you will have problems.


----------



## MathewsLG (Dec 8, 2020)

CluelessNewB said:


> Oh if you are missing the 5th rear leg you will have an impossible time trying to get stuff to align.  There also should be rubber bushings where the drive box mounts to the headstock, if the are missing or abused you will have problems.



Thanks, I have a leg that I made to the length required and I bought the rubber bushings from the Logan Actuator website. I will try to post a picture to show how things are currently lining up.


----------



## MathewsLG (Dec 8, 2020)

Shiseiji said:


> If I remember correctly, the hinges are eccentric so you can align the cover. Not surprised it might shift in transit. Some 10 & 11 parts exchange. Pretty good review at Lathe.co.uk. Scott Logan the grandson of the maker runs a Logan group.io and a FB group I don't do. Manuals are available from him @ lathe.com If you have never run one check out Mr. Pete on YouTube for his Logan videos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It was actually completely disassembled for shipping from the west coast to the east coast. Mr. Logan is making me some new headstock clamps, and Mr. Pete has been keeping me company at my desk so that when I do get the lathe working properly, I will have a head start.


----------



## Shiseiji (Dec 8, 2020)

Did Scott include the paper parts catalog with your order? You can find some parts comparability reading through it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiseiji (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm in N. VA just outside Alexandria if you find you want to eyeball something. Drop me a message.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 8, 2020)

If you post pics of what you need, we may be able to provide more info.  Also, if you post your serial number, 
we can ID the age of your machine which can be helpful as well.  The 10" lathes do share a number of parts, 
but as CluelessNewB pointed out Logan made design changes over time.


----------



## Bats1DXC (Jan 1, 2021)

I have a 815 which is the same as 820 only difference is the chip pan and legs the 815 is a bench top as far as I know, I had the same problem but  it was on plywood on a pallet I didn’t set it up yet but noticed cover wasn’t sitting right so when I moved the ways it would improve it a little so I’m guessing that as stated already it needs to be on a level surface and the rear on mine has a adjustable stud on the back of the motor mount and that as well with rear cover hinge adjustment should hopefully do it I’ll let you know when I get it all set up


----------



## thomb (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi MathewsLG,  I obtained 820  - turned out to be a "parts lathe"  - poor thing led a hard life - but was able to save many useful parts (btw the quick change gear box is not among the useful parts - the most common gears have broken teeth,  same with the changer arms? gears)
I have the 5th leg - shipping would prohibitive (I'm in NH) but I do travel to NC to visit family every so often and go through Richmond. 
Also have a faceplate for the 820 - I've got a 200 and the spindle is smaller.


----------



## Shiseiji (Mar 6, 2021)

thomb said:


> Hi MathewsLG,  I obtained 820  - turned out to be a "parts lathe"  - poor thing led a hard life - but was able to save many useful parts (btw the quick change gear box is not among the useful parts - the most common gears have broken teeth,  same with the changer arms? gears)
> I have the 5th leg - shipping would prohibitive (I'm in NH) but I do travel to NC to visit family every so often and go through Richmond.
> Also have a faceplate for the 820 - I've got a 200 and the spindle is smaller.


FYI, an ebay Logan parts, seller, antfarm IIRC, is in NH. Maybe you can work out something with him to recoup some expenses.


----------



## thomb (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks for the lead!


----------

